# Cleaning Driftwood



## DavidZ (Jan 22, 2009)

Whats the best way to clean driftwood, too big to boil.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Pressure wash to remove dirt and loose wood or bark. 
You can buy a nozzle for the end of a garden hose that does a pretty good job. 

Bleach or hydrogen peroxide to kill microorganisms. Bleach evaporates. H2O2 breaks down to become water and oxygen. 

Then set it out in the sun and move it around every few days until all surfaces have had several hours of direct sun. The UV can kill certain things. 

To soak it until it sinks you might fit it into a kiddie wading pool or a garbage can.


----------



## DavidZ (Jan 22, 2009)

It's in a garbage can now with water and peroxide.
I was thinking if that's enough, good portion is sticking out will need to do a reverse after a week.
So do I dry it on the sun after?

Smaller pieces, I use to boil before, can't do much here


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

If it came from a river or lake then I would take more precautions than if it was from the ocean or dry land. 

Pests and diseases that live in fresh water can get into your tank via the wood. Thoroughly drying it in hot sun can kill quite a few of these. 

If the wood is from a salt water setting, then a series of soak-and water changes will be best to get most of the salt out. A little lingering salt after that is not a problem in fresh water tanks- it will slowly seep out into the water and regular water changes will take care of it. I do not know if there are pests or diseases that could affect your plants or fish that live in both salt and fresh water. 

If the wood is fairly fresh, any sap oozing, or and rich smells that might mean the plant oils are still there then alternately soak and dry (very dry!)several times will break these down. This takes time, even in the summer heat, if the wood is really thick. 

Best wood: Old wood that has already been out in the sun and rain for a year or more.


----------



## DavidZ (Jan 22, 2009)

Its soaking for a couple weeks
then will start drying fir a week on the sun


----------

